

Is Rovio In Trouble? - antfarm
http://www.forbes.com/sites/danieltack/2013/06/05/is-rovio-in-trouble/

======
DigitalSea
Seems to be working for Rovio if you ask me. Branching out to toys, soda
(which is outselling Coke and Pepsi in Finland), TV shows and partnerships
with franchies like Rio and Star Wars is super smart. Why put all of your eggs
in one basket when you can make money potentially 4 or 5 times per app
downloader.

